# Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn's POV



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *

Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.

I discovered a fellow on the "Router Forum" web site http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/9240-built-my-first-router-table.html that made the Shop Notes 100 Router table which gives me hope and incentive to strive forward. Also "bless her" , I met an older woman woodworker that works at the Madison Woodcraft store thought it would be an excellent lesson in learning to go foward with my project  TY I needed that! I did however learn It was gonna cost me far more than to just buy a premade router table but dammit this is what it's about right to learn and have fun doing it!!

Over the last few days I've been searching for all the hardware for this project and already I'm learning alot. Screws for example all these abbrv. and types almost makes you want to shoot the engineers who came up with names like hex,Fh,Nylon,T-nut, and acorn nut ? What the heck Is a acorn nut? It's handy to have a I-phone handy at the hardware store.

Cost yes!, It's costing ALOT directions say 2 of a screw and end up buying a box and then trying to decide what project in futer will be to store the extra screws lol .

Router Kit I bought for this table project is the Dewalt DW618PK

2 Sheets of MDF 64.00
1 4×8 SHeet Laminate 77.80 (this made me want to kick the bucket)
1 sheet hardboard 12.00
the woodscrew sizes alone in bulk so far 60.00 (likley will be more granted i'll have alot for future )
(2) 4" casters (Free these were only thing Dad bought for this project before he got sick)
Dust Port 4.99
Assorted bolts 30.00
2 48" Kreg mini track 38.00
Door catches 98 cents (cheapest thing lol ) 
I just noticed alot of the specific hardware is In the back of the Shop Notes books ( handy just don't have prices yet)

Went out to my shop a bit a go and it's an Icebox 3 inches of snow and thunder snow fallen atm  The squirrels are happy though. I put a nut feeder outside to give them a distration from chewing my shop stuff. I 've got a squirrel that just loves to perch and watch me while Im at my table.

Currently looking for  the specific hardware and eagerly waiting for my new saw to arrive.

Update 4/20/11 12:16 am 
Managed to find rest of the hardware and learned that I had no router bits I think my brother in law got those.. Ordered a 15 pc MLCS kit and a Rockler Hinge Mortise Bit and Rockler Pattern Bit which is needed for this project. Found out http://www.leevalley.com has tons of books and hardware pulls to choose from, also placed a order for bolts at http://www.boltdepot.com I liked there ease of use web service, and lastly found the levers at http://www.reidsupply.com .
I found to my delight that In my stash of unknown items was a router insert brand new never opened in a box a ROUSSEAU RM 3509 Insert ! Lucky one less thing to buy !


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


Good luck, buddy. Go get 'em! One thing I've learned here is that if you've got the guts to try something, there's a *ton *of help available here when you run into problems.

(And you *will *run into problems! That's most of the fun) **


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


I want to post this in more parts but cant seem to figure out this blog thing…peanuts!


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


Frustration!! my saw I orded is backordered for 4 months. I'm looking all over again this bites.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


Bites?


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


I'm limited to 110v at the current time so I had thought I would buy a contractor model saw. I had ordered a Jet Proshop model but the production is on hold until late June and Woodcraft said availibity would be mid July.
I have already waited a full month thinking my saw would can any day now so now I'm looking for another alternative. I'm actually looking at the 110/220v Grizzly Hybrid but would welcome suggestions, I could spend another thousand for a SawStop but with less bells and whistles. 
Only cool thing that happened today is my saftey upgrade package for my old RAS came today. It's all steel and acrylic parts heavy duty im really impressed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


I have lots of Grizzly tools that I'm very happy with plus there have been a good number of reviews re Grizzly's table saws on LJs that say they are good tools too.


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


I'm concidering a 8" Grizzly Jointer but a fellow woodworking neighbor say there a waste of money since jointing can be done on a table saw. Maybe… i

'll buy one later in the future then if this new hobby takes off


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


A jointer is a pretty handy tool. You get far better joints than with a table saw blade. An alternative is routing edges on a router table with an off set fence. 
In either case (saw or router) you won't get the flattening capabilities of a jointer. But' to complete the job, you'll need a planer.
It never ends!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


This will be a fun project. I had my eye on a very similar table but out ot time constraints, I went with a tablesaw extension table. Let be the first to recommend a jointer plane! You won't be happy with joints made straight from the TS, I would imagine. TS, planer, jointer: the trio  Good luck


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Shop Notes 100 Ultimate Router Table Step by Step From a Green Horn POV *
> 
> Way back on one of my last visits before my Dad passed away I told him I'd like to make this plan so I've decided to do just that. Who know's how long it will take but thought I would catalog my trials from pre to post work in the blog until i finish and post to the project page.
> 
> ...


I should have said I own a Jet PLaner already


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Such a slow start to this project*

Well I was hoping to have already started building this table but work and parts and tools are delaying this project.

Over the last week I've be getting alot of the projects parts in the mail which is fun to some extent. This sure makes coming home to see what is on the porch a welcomed site to see. As for tools my DeWalt DW618PK http://www.dewalt.com/tools/woodworking-routers-dw618pk.aspx took 3 weeks to arrive via special order from Home Depot. The annoying this is it had been at the store for over a week and no one called me to pick it up. I paid about 60.00 more for it through them when i could have ordered it from Amazon for much less, I did this so I could get and extended warranty on this router since it has a history of burn out on the motor. But even more frustrating is you only can get warranty plans for store bought items over $300.00 and most smaller power tools are excluded. @#$%!!!! sigh… I'm learning the hard way. I also ordered a JET 10" Proshop Table saw over a month ago and It's still not in yet. Gone are the days you get prompt service that is unless your willing to pay extra for it.

So what to do ? Out of boredom I set out all my parts and decided to catalog them and poly bag them with my own numbers. This I hope will make It easier during the build process so Im not having to search and double check the parts list. In doing this I noticed I orderd the wrong levelers for the fence ext table I was supposed to get the GL-120 (x2) from http://www.reidsupply.com ..pounds head into table . Also noiticed that the ShopNotes magazines often miss parts in the parts list. I need to find a 3/8" I.D. 1/2" Nylon Spacer and Ive been too 6 hardware stores and 3 big box stores and not found this blasted part! The closest thing I've found is a 1 inch long version of what I need in brass for 7 bucks  too long and expensive. Is this spacer supposed to be 1/2" long or tall our is it the outer dimension?

I did play around with the new router this morning I think I got a refurb product the case was in good shape but the motor housing was scuffed up a bit  . I also seem to be missing a solid metal spacer bit and it appears to go with this centering cone shaped tool that came with the kit. The directions are confusing too as Im trying to figure out what all the dodads are on the plunge unit. I tried a few passes on some scrap wood with some new bits I bought and I like the slow start and handling of this unit but that's about all Im willing to say as a under qualified reviewer  lol

Yep leave it to Reid Supply they had the last of the specific parts for this project too bad they don't sell table saws 

*Update before starting rip phase of this project. 5/18/11*

Had to make some modification to the hardware purchases for this project. The part GL-120 (2) Leg Levelers are the actual heavy duty non-skid feet for the front of the table I got them confused with the fence table levelers. Shop Notes Vol 17 Issue 100 pg. 25 Fig 12 shows the support levelers Iv'e been unable to find anything like what is featured here. So be studying the diagram it's a 11/32" plastic # 16 threaded collect I can only suppose is glued into place. What I did was I got a 14 mm rubber collet with a #16 thread and I got (2) #16 Metal Elevator pads with 3/4" heads and I affixed 2 foam pads to the heads.

Now I have all the hardware, tools,and stock for this project I'm now waiting on a drive belt for my new table saw to come in the mail since it was missing in the box of parts. You can follow that ordeal via this link : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26980

*Update 5/20/11*
Starting today YIPPEE!! I'll get one hour in before work and then have the whole weekend


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Rip Phase Trial and Error and Distractions*










Started cutiing down all the hardwoods today and managed to get this much done does not seem like much but It was touch and go. I was working from the suggested cut pattern in Shop Notes below:









I had to retune the fence once again It was still off about 1/16 on measure but i don't trust it. But i did manage to get the fence parts and drawer cut down only to notice they needed to be thinner I was lucky to have caught this before crosscuting the 12 pieces. I got sidetracked several times when i got stuck and had to walk up to Bruno's Woodshop to ask him some questions. I also desided to fabricate some of the rough cut pieces as i went. The corner blocks had me stumped for over an hour.








I was not sure how to go about safely doing 2 45degree profiles on a small block. At first I nearly nailed myself in the gut trying to do a vertical cut on the compound saw. After a long think i did a 45 crosscut on the table saw. Still after making the first 45 and turning block around for the 2nd pass I had to rethink it. The kickback prawls were in the way. So ended up using a plastic reqtangle push block ran just a mm from fence and kept attension on were the solid part of the block was as it ran thru the saw .. gulp.. even with the guard down I was uneasy about the method i used there has to be an safer way.
At this time i decided to do a side project and fashion a push stick that came from a pattern, i did ok for my first push stick :









All in all for a day of ripping used my router,tablesaw,drill press,hand drill, compound saw,bandsaw, and orbital sander, unfortunatley my cyclone vac broke

*UPDATE 5/22/2011*

Today was more learn the hard way stuff my job was to tackle cutting down (2) 4×8 sheets of MDF and 1 sheet of hardboard. I learned some thing you need help with and I wish I had help. Cutting a 4×8 sheet of MDF without a full 4×8 infeed table just sucks. I barely managed to cut a 2 foot wide piece but panel shifted and only about 2/3 stayed straight. Had to resort to my 96" edge clamp which i think is a major pain,wishing for a Festool panel cutter. I only got 4 15"x30" cabinet walls cut and the 2 24"x36" table core pieces cut and some tiny 8" pieces. I did get sidetracked yet again today and built a small shelf for my tv and boombox which are wired to my main computer wireless. Also decided to tackle the router table core which involved spraying laminate glue on both pieces. Wierd stuff reminded me of silly string, spray on till tacky and drop 2 pieces together and pray everything is straight.I was pretty close i used a pipe clamp to zero in the sides. Used my fave beer mug to trace 1/4 circles into each corner. Jig sawed each corner then used a pattern bit to clean up the corners. So i sanded the sides and corners as well now the table is ready for the laminate top and bottom once i paint the sides since no edging is going there. I'll post photo later  Oh before i forget I did not know MDF will kill a Forrest blade. What kind of Blade for cutting MDF?


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Rip Phase Trial and Error and Distractions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MDF for tommorow… still unsure about that don't have any spare ext tables unless i build some


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Rip Phase Trial and Error and Distractions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have cut a 45 on one end of a longer board, flipped it over and cut it to length with another 45. Much safer than cutting short stock. Good luck with your build and BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yupa4242 said:


> *Rip Phase Trial and Error and Distractions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that would have made sence right…. but my problem is i did not notice the only part on this table project needed to be 1 1/2 inch thick and being a new workshop I had no thick stock in hardwood only pine. The 2 corner blocks need to be a good hardwood and only thing the local hardware store had was a 5' 2×6 redwood got it for 6bucks. I was told they will no longer be getting ANY redwood in the future since a new law for any more redwood cut down and delivery to distant states. Want to pay respect to my little piece of pretty redwood i decided to only use what i need and save the rest for a small project to show its colors.


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Can I do this? And yes still unfinished with the rip phase  Tons-o-mistakes...*

Made some progess today with this project only I never thought It would take this long to just get this far. I've kinda been bouncing around not just doing one task or another but the table core has caused little sleep with worry on the mind so I worked on it.

Started by priming the edging :








then later i painted it black








I cut the laminate to size 2 sheets for the table core and 2 sheets for the ext wing.















I forgot to photo me applying the laminate compound but addeded it to the core and the laminate before carefully laying the sheet into place.








The cores consist of 2 3/4"mdf glued together with 2 sheets of laminate on top and bottom.








Both cores were then beveled with a 7 degree laminate edge router bit.








Cores completed and ready for fabrication.









I attemped to rip more of the MDF stock down but I kept making mistakes on the cuts. Working with a straight edge,cir saw,and table saw I'm not happy how there not coming out square and much is getting wasted when making crosscuts to get a good edge on final pieces. I really need a jointer dammit! ,These factory edges are not really all that straight. I attemped to work on the complex fence base and I trashed it too. I'm not convinced that MDF is a good choice for the base alone the angles on it make it weak until the frame goes on. After trashing 3 more not square 13×15" piece I called it quits for tonight. Tierd mean loss of product and possible loss of fingers or worse so shut down until tommorow.


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Some assembly required only to tave to redo it yet again  I really dislike MDF *

Been awhile since my last post on this project but I've been doing more shop time and less computer time.

The router table core is completed more or less I did make a few mistakes but they can be touched up and filled in. This part of this project is cruical for me since this In my mind Is the hardest part of the build so I wanted to do it first. I had to start with a precise measure for the finger hole for the 2 templates.









Then a pattern guide was centered for use of my 1/2" pattern bit,
















I had to drill 4 holes in the four corners and used a jig saw to cut out the blast pocket. A 1/4 piece of hardboard was fabed to fit the opening.








I had to chisel out a 1/4 grove is the side for the blast pocket cover to slide into. The cover is used for table core alignment later.















I forgot to photo there router insert plate but the process was tricky with my template I used Kregg joints for the pattern and the router base kept getting hung up on the uneven pockets. but it turned out fairly ok I did have to add some FH screws to the lip to get the plate flush with the table core surface.








This template also was a tad uneven my blunder not sanding it down and using more carpet tape on one pass the template shifted 1/2 to the left and one of my tracks has a slight boo-boo.
















The fence fold down table had to be attached,








Here we go a photo with the FH screws for leveling and the dado i used on the TS i cut for the miter track. I did not like the fack that mdf does not seem to stay uniform in thickness I had a devil of a time with the chisel and scraper getting the miter track to lay flat.








Finished Table core :









I broke my fence base for the third time and I've learned you have to pre-drill all mdf of it will split… good grief…

So went on to the cabinet base feet the plans dont call for the pocket hole bracers on the top , but after the failed attemps on the fence fabrication i was not taking any chance for the base system.

















Got the cabinet sides and shelf holes drilled,







Also got my the rest of my rabbets cut on the cabinets but i made a insert plate from scatch prior to the cutting,









Also dry fitted and assembled the center cabinet that holds the 3 drawers still need to get photo's yet.

Update 6/20/11

Got the cabinet base painted,drawers built and installed, and table core mounted. I still as yet need to instal the router to the base,build the fence assembly, and the aux fence support but It's come along slowly but I am nealy done.


----------

